# HBO / Cinemax pixelating



## zordude

Hi all,

Has anyone seen an issue where just some of the premiums are pixelating? I repaired both my cablecards with my new roamios tonight any everything is working except hbo/ Cinemax are very pixelated.

I have FiosTV

**** RESOLVED ****



TiVoMargret said:


> We have a theory on this problem with macroblocking/pixelation on Verizon FiOS premium channels.
> 
> If you are experiencing this problem please pull out your CableCARD, and look at the part number above the barcode on the back.
> 
> If that number is either one of these:
> 514517-002-00 (MCPOD1)
> 514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)
> we think you'll experience the problem.
> 
> We believe CableCARDs with this number:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> will work correctly.
> 
> Please let me know ASAP if your experience differs from our expectations. ([email protected])
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret





TiVoMargret said:


> Here's the latest on Roamio + Verizon:
> 
> 1. You want to make sure the CableCARD you are putting in your Roamio has this part number: 514517-017-00. (On the back, above the barcode.) If your Roamio has a CableCARD with a different part number, you'll need to call Verizon and have them swap the card.
> 
> 2. If you have the correct part number, but your HBO or other premium channels are still "pixelating" then it is likely that your CableCARD is "authorized" but not "paired". Call Verizon's activation line 1-888-897-7499 and keep asking for "tech support". Once you have reached someone in tech support, tell them your CableCARD is authorized but not paired, and ask them to "Manually Validate Set Top Box". (I have been told this instruction is what has worked for other customers.)
> 
> I will let you know if we are able to release an update that allows the older cards to work. For now, please make sure you have the newest card.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> --Margret


----------



## Dan203

I had this happen on my S3 right before the power supply died. It wasn't talking to the CableCARD correctly. 

Try reseating the CableCARD to make sure it doesn't have a bad connection. Also check the signal strength of those channels in the Settings section just to make sure it's not a low signal problem.


----------



## zordude

Ugh. Fios wants to send me new cablecards.

Dan - do I need to power down the TiVo first to reseat the cablecard?


----------



## zordude

Signal strength is 100


----------



## innocentfreak

What is the SNR? might want to look at that also. If it is too low or too high, you might need to add or remove a splitter.


----------



## Dan203

No CableCARDs are hot swappable.


----------



## jasbur

I'm having the same issue. Terrible pixelation on HBO and Cinemax.
I hooked the roamio up yesterday, gave up after 3 calls to Verizon to pair the card (moved it from Windows Media Center)
Called again today, and he was about to give up but tried one more thing. Whatever it was - it worked. I can now tune both channels but the pixelation makes them unwatchable.
I have several attenuators left by the original installer and tried multiple configurations. I think it may have worked at one point but I can't recreate it. When I do hook them up I completely loose some other channels.

I'm not sure what to do. I'm assuming if it wasn't paired/activated correctly, then I wouldn't get the premium channels at all. Is it possible a new card would fix it? It worked fine in the media center.


----------



## zordude

Just spent 2 hours with @FiosSupport on twitter, no difference. Need to wait for new cards by UPS now.


----------



## innocentfreak

Did you check the SNR and how many uncorrected errors you have when you are tuned to those channels?


----------



## zordude

Tried calling TiVo to ask if they had heard of any issues, got told "no known issues".

It is amazing i keep buying TiVos. it is NEVER a smooth transition.


----------



## zordude

innocentfreak said:


> Did you check the SNR and how many uncorrected errors you have when you are tuned to those channels?


SNR 42DB

RS Uncorrected: 0
RS Corrected: 0


----------



## innocentfreak

zordude said:


> SNR 42DB
> 
> RS Uncorrected: 0
> RS Corrected: 0


42 sounds a little hot from what I remember. I think you want between 30 and 38 iirc.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375011

If you have a splitter that works with FiOS you might try adding a splitter in there to see if it drops the SNR low enough that you don't have any issues.


----------



## zordude

I have to run out to lowes and get one, but i'll give it a go.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Innocent beat me to it. I was going to suggest attenuator(s) or a splitter to bring that SNR down to 36-ish, which seems to be the sweet-spot if past Tivos are any indication.


----------



## innocentfreak

zordude said:


> I have to run out to lowes and get one, but i'll give it a go.


Just make sure you get one that is made for FiOS in the right frequency range. IIRC not all splitters will work.


----------



## tcorning

I don't have Fios, but may be moving to a Fios area so have been reading up on it. I read somewhere that you should suggest to your Verizon tech to use a system called DTI Express for authorizing your CableCard. Apparently they won&#8217;t try it unless you ask.

Ted


----------



## cram501

I have the same problem on a new Romio. The channels work fine on an S3 and HD.

The copy protected channels (hbo, cinemax, ch 131) all are pixellated and pretty much unusable/watchable.

I described it in another thread (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507924).

I've tried 3 different cable cards.
I've tried attenuators and low pass filters.
My SNR is around 38, signal strength from 95-100, and error counts are all 0.

Nothing has helped yet. All regular channels are working fine.


----------



## zordude

Yeah the channels worked fine on my premieres.

Roamio hates copy protection


----------



## zordude

Maybe we we need a "group ticket" with TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak

Might be worth shooting an email to [email protected].


----------



## Xiidaen

Just joining the party with this issue. TiVo tech support is suggesting attenuators which I have not found to try yet. I did try three separate cable cards -- all of which worked fine in my premier on the same exact cable line.

TiVo tech support fixated on the 100 signal strength, i also have 42 SNR

Picture quality is terrible, massive horizontal disruption. It seems to clear for about 2-3 seconds, then goes back to garbled for 10-12 seconds.


----------



## cram501

I tried attenuators. It lowered the SNR and signal strength but had no impact. I also tried a low pass filter with the same result.

If you want to lower your signal strength and don't have an attenuator, add a splitter or two. That should lower both your SNR and signal strength.


----------



## Xiidaen

FYI I confirmed with TiVo TS that the cardio both activated and paired. I can't see this as a cable card issue after trying multiple cards that have this problem in the Roamio but not in the premiere.

I also sent an email to [email protected] as suggested above.


----------



## zordude

Xiidaen said:


> Just joining the party with this issue. TiVo tech support is suggesting attenuators which I have not found to try yet.


I had to order the attenuators from Amazon, couldn't find any locally, although I did try adding splitters to reduce the signal that way.


----------



## innocentfreak

Is everyone here using MoCa? 

Is everyone using the base Roamio?

Is everyone seeing it on copy once channels only on FiOS which are Cinemax and HBO?

Is anyone seeing this who isn't on FiOS?

I know in the past on some devices MoCa can sometimes interfere with the signal. Ceton InfiniTV users had issues and needed the POE filters to block out the MoCa signal.

The more data about the usage and your setups you can get together the quicker TiVo can probably fix it.


----------



## cram501

I'm not use Moca although I have the Verizon router with Moca enabled. I did add a filter for Moca on the Roamio and it had no impact on my problem. I had a Ceton card for a while and Moca could interfere with a number of channels depending on the frequency you have your Moca set to. The filter solved that problem. I'm using the ethernet hookup.

I have a Roamio Pro.

The copy once channels are HBO, Cinemax, and Ch 131. I don't remember seeing any others.

I also emailed Margret and sent them my TSN.

My setup is pretty basic as far as my Roamio is concerned.


----------



## zordude

I have 2 Roamio Plus models with the issue. 

The copy once channels are HBO, Cinemax, and Ch 131. I don't remember seeing any others.

I have the Verizon router with Moca enabled, but I am using Ethernet.

I am on FIOS.


----------



## aasun

Same issue. On Fios. See the pixelation only on HBO, Cinemax, and 131 (I don't even have this channel enabled, so didn't notice until I saw it here).

Have roamio basic, and roamio plus. Seeing it on both. Problem did not exist with my premiere and premiere xl. 

Using Ethernet, no moca. (But have verizon router)

Spent an hour on the phone with Fios. They rebooted the cards and my entire service multiple times. No change. Fios service visit is scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## innocentfreak

Marget aka TiVoDesign asked for anyone seeing this issue to email her. 

Margret @TiVo.com

Email her your TSNs, I would include any TSNs you have tried on and whether you currently see this.

Also describe exactly what you are seeing in your situation and what you have attempted to resolve so they can start researching. The more information the better. I would also include your setup and details similar to what I mentioned above. Is MoCa enabled on the TiVo, is it off? Is MoCa on the router on or off? Does your Premiere on the same cable work? etc. Anything you can think of no matter how insignificant might help.


----------



## jasbur

I just sent her an email.
Do you think we should try making a poll to see if this is widespread with Fios, or just a few of us?


----------



## wmcbrine

I've seen zero Fios/Roamio customers say that it doesn't happen -- either the pixelation, or the spontaneously coming unpaired. (I've only seen the latter, but I could've missed the pixelation while I was in the other room.) I'm willing to call it universal at this point. But, if someone else needs a poll to convince them...

HBO/Cinemax are fine on our two Premieres.


----------



## Dan203

Is this specific to the Basic? Or does it happen on the Plus/Pro too?


----------



## jasbur

I have the problem with the pro


----------



## Xiidaen

Dan203 said:


> Is this specific to the Basic? Or does it happen on the Plus/Pro too?


My issue is with the plus.


----------



## zordude

Dan203 said:


> Is this specific to the Basic? Or does it happen on the Plus/Pro too?


My issue is with 2 Plus models. Worked fine on my 2 Premieres.


----------



## innocentfreak

wmcbrine said:


> I've seen zero Fios/Roamio customers say that it doesn't happen


I agree but it is still a very small data pool since most stores don't have them yet.


----------



## Grayswandir1

Fios and having the issue with a Pro. My Premiere is fine. Not using MoCa, not using Verizon router. Emailed Margret.

Strange enough it seemed to have been fine the first day with limited viewing of HBO but happens on every HBO channel now.

Here's an example from HBO channel 901.


----------



## NYHeel

Anyone get this HBO/Cinemax issue fixed? I'm on Fios and want to get a Roamio and Mini this week to replace 2 Premieres. But I'm not sure I want to go ahead with this if I can't get HBO to work.


----------



## KnordRW

Well, I guess it's a good thing then that the two Pros I bought from Weaknees are on backorder, if this is happening. Hopefully a fix is found soon.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

NYHeel said:


> Anyone get this HBO/Cinemax issue fixed? I'm on Fios and want to get a Roamio and Mini this week to replace 2 Premieres. But I'm not sure I want to go ahead with this if I can't get HBO to work.


Last Wednesday when I got my Roamio I got all my premiums except HBO and Cinemax. I did not have the pixelation issue.

It took two callls to Verizon and an escalation to a supervisor to resolve the issue. RE-activation of the cablecard with a manual input of the Host and Data ID's resolved my issue. All has been fine since.


----------



## innocentfreak

HenryFarpolo said:


> Last Wednesday when I got my Roamio I got all my premiums except HBO and Cinemax. I did not have the pixelation issue.
> 
> It took two callls to Verizon and an escalation to a supervisor to resolve the issue. RE-activation of the cablecard with a manual input of the Host and Data ID's resolved my issue. All has been fine since.


It might be worth sending your info to Margret @TiVo.com as a data point for someone who has it working on FiOS with encrypted channels. She would need at least your TSN and possibly some info on your CableCARD.


----------



## herbman

Anyone remember the FIOS-centric hot signal issue back on the HDs? It would be a shame if new tuner logic in the new generation undid some of whatever was patched to make that work..


----------



## innocentfreak

Yes and I linked to it earlier in the thread. From what people have tried, it didn't sound like the same issue since they tried some of the same solutions. It sounds more like the CableCARD isn't fully decrypting the channel.


----------



## TiVoMargret

We believe we understand the issue with pixelation on premium channels on Verizon FiOS, and it has to do with how Verizon authorizes the CableCARD. If you are experiencing this issue, please call our Customer Support Center (1-877-367-8486) and they can help you work with Verizon to get the issue resolved.

If after calling our Support Center you still aren't able to see your premium channels on Verizon, please send me email ([email protected]) with all the details.

--Margret


----------



## aasun

TiVoMargret said:


> We believe we understand the issue with pixelation on premium channels on Verizon FiOS, and it has to do with how Verizon authorizes the CableCARD. If you are experiencing this issue, please call our Customer Support Center (1-877-367-8486) and they can help you work with Verizon to get the issue resolved.
> 
> If after calling our Support Center you still aren't able to see your premium channels on Verizon, please send me email ([email protected]) with all the details.
> 
> --Margret


Called customer support, but they had no knowledge of the issue. Will follow-up via email.


----------



## cram501

I've been unsuccessful so far. The Tivo representative said a new FW version needed to be updated on the cable card. So far, Verizon has been able to find any information about it.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## zordude

Called TiVo Support, they said there are no known issues at this time with TiVo/CableCards/FIOS. Emailing details to Margaret


----------



## Jed1

If Verizon is using Motorola M Cards, while tuned to one of the problem premium channels, bring up your Conditional Access screen in your CableCard menu and look at the bottom left for Auth:
http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/79173/1363627617/redirect/1
Does it say S? Of is it something else from this list?

Auth (should say 'S')If this field contains any other value than S, the CableCARD has not received proper authorization for the channel. Possible values include:

CAD: Channel Authorization Denied. This error usually means that the cable company hasn't added the channel to your subscription, or authorized it for that card.
FWK: This is a temporary error. You might still receive all of your channels, so don't call the cable provider for this error alone unless you are unable to receive channels.
MP: Missing packets in authorization stream. You may see an error in live TV that says something like "Channel not authorized." This error appears when the CableCARD fails to receive all of the authorization information from the headend. Check the signal strength and quality by following the instructions at Troubleshooting digital cable signals on TiVo Series3 and Premiere series DVRs.
NS: The card is not staged and incorrectly paired. You will probably see errors in Con and Val as well, and the CableCARD might be missing critical firmware. Call the cable provider to resolve this issue.
?: The card has not been successfully authorized.

Report any findings to Margret before you call Verizon.

EDIT:
I apologize as I forgot we are dealing with multiple streams so on the Conditional Access page you will see Activeprg: <0> 1 2 3, for 4 tuners, and <0> 1 2 3 4 5 for 6 tuners. Push the select button on your remote and this will cycle through the tuners. The < > will move with each press. Watch the Auth: with each press. The CCI will change values when you hit the tuner for HBO. It might say 0x01.

CCI (0x00 to 0x07)
This field provides the copy protection setting for the program that is currently airing or for the channel being watched. If you are unable to view copy-protected content, verify that your CableCARD is paired correctly.

0x00: Copy freely - Content is not copy protected.
0x01: Copy No More - Essentially the same as 0x02.
0x02: Copy Once - A single recording can be made, but it is not transferable. You won't be able to move the file with Multi-Room Viewing or TiVo Desktop, however you will be able to stream the content to another device through Multi-Room Streaming or TiVo Stream. 
0x03: Copy Never - The content can be recorded and viewed for 90 minutes after transmission, and is not transferable. You won't be able to move the file with Multi-Room Viewing or TiVo Desktop, however you will be able to stream the content to another device through Multi-Room Streaming or TiVo Stream. 
0x04: Content is Copy Once for digital content, but would have Macrovision 7-Day Unlimited restriction applied on the analog outputs. This affects content viewed either on an HDTV with component cabling or on a standard definition TV. It also affects content saved to VCR or DVD when the recorder is connected to an analog output on the box.
0x07: Content is Copy Never for digital content (deleted after 90 minutes) and Macrovision 24 hours/7 days a weeks for content recorded from analog channels.


----------



## CallMeRich

Spent the entire day messing around with this with both Verizon and Tivo, both claiming I am the only one with this problem! The only thing I find disturbing is that I have a plus that works perfectly and a pro with the pixilation problem. 

Margret, If you could elaborate on what customer support is doing to help that would be terrific, thanks!


----------



## cram501

The cable cards are paired. The copy protected channels do not come through without major pixillization.

An 'S' means the card has been activated. You need to ensure that you have something besides '??' In the Val field. Without the Val field showing the correct value, you get a blank screen.


----------



## zordude

Jed1 said:


> If Verizon is using Motorola M Cards, while tuned to one of the problem premium channels, bring up your Conditional Access screen in your CableCard menu and look at the bottom left for Auth:
> http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/79173/1363627617/redirect/1
> Does it say S? Of is it something else from this list?
> 
> Auth (should say 'S')If this field contains any other value than S, the CableCARD has not received proper authorization for the channel. Possible values include:


Mine does indeed say Auth:S
It also says Val: V

I've spent about 6 hours on the phone with FIOS and paired my cable cards who knows how many times. Hopefully this issue will soon be added as a "known issue" at TiVo with some recommendations on what to do with FIOS Support.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hello everyone,

For now, hold off on calling either TiVo or FiOS. I will update this thread as soon as I have more info.

Thanks for your patience. (And sorry you are experiencing this!)

--Margret


----------



## Jed1

zordude said:


> Mine does indeed say Auth:S
> It also says Val: V
> 
> I've spent about 6 hours on the phone with FIOS and paired my cable cards who knows how many times. Hopefully this issue will soon be added as a "known issue" at TiVo with some recommendations on what to do with FIOS Support.


Check my post for more information as I edited it. I forgot we are dealing with multiple tuners.


----------



## Jed1

cram501 said:


> The cable cards are paired. The copy protected channels do not come through without major pixillization.
> 
> An 'S' means the card has been activated. You need to ensure that you have something besides '??' In the Val field. Without the Val field showing the correct value, you get a blank screen.


Read my edit in my post above. You have to push the select button on your remote to cycle through the tuners. When you first bring up the Conditional Access screen it will be on the first tuner and not necessary on the channel you are tuned to.


----------



## TiVoMargret

I'd love to get email from everyone who has a Roamio on FiOS and has HBO.

Please send me your TSN, your city/state/zip, and indicate if HBO is clear or macroblocked.

to: [email protected] subject: "Roamio + FiOS + HBO"

(We are trying to understand if this is regional or not.)

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## zordude

Info sent. Thanks Margaret for continuing to have the team investigate


----------



## ken0918

I'm new here but have been following this thread for a few days. I just received my Roamio Plus and have Fios. I'm using Verizon's router with MoCA. I don't have HBO but have Cinemax and have no issues - Verizon paired the cablecard quickly over the phone and I do not have any pixelation. I'm in Central New Jersey.


----------



## cram501

Jed1 said:


> Read my edit in my post above. You have to push the select button on your remote to cycle through the tuners. When you first bring up the Conditional Access screen it will be on the first tuner and not necessary on the channel you are tuned to.


Correct. Checking the Auth will determine if the cable card has been authorized. You can check it on each tuner although with one cable card, I'd be surprised if that changed as you cycled.

You must also have a valid "Val" field to ensure it's been paired. It is two distinct states to ensure you have both activation and a paired card. If you have "??" in the Val field, you'll be able to tune to non copy protected channels fine but you'll get the blank unauthorized screen on the copy protected channels.


----------



## wmcbrine

ken0918 said:


> I don't have HBO but have Cinemax


Are you sure? I thought they went hand in glove. (HBO owns Cinemax.)


----------



## ken0918

wmcbrine said:


> Are you sure? I thought they went hand in glove. (HBO owns Cinemax.)


Positive. My package includes showtime, tmc, and max. Hbo is extra.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Jed1 said:


> If Verizon is using Motorola M Cards, while tuned to one of the problem premium channels, bring up your Conditional Access screen in your CableCard menu and look at the bottom left for Auth:
> http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/79173/1363627617/redirect/1
> Does it say S? Of is it something else from this list? ...


Great post.


----------



## ckelly33

Jed1 said:


> If Verizon is using Motorola M Cards, while tuned to one of the problem premium channels, bring up your Conditional Access screen in your CableCard menu and look at the bottom left for Auth:
> http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/79173/1363627617/redirect/1
> Does it say S? Of is it something else from this list?
> 
> Auth (should say 'S')If this field contains any other value than S, the CableCARD has not received proper authorization for the channel. Possible values include:


PM sent with an off-topic question on this screen.


----------



## cram501

As an update, I received a new cable card in the mail from Verizon today. I didn't realize one was coming.

After getting it paired, it looks like my pixelation is gone. It's only been going for about 15 minutes but the picture has been clear.

I'll post how it is going after a few hours.


----------



## Jed1

I just seen this picture from another post:
[media]http://i.imgur.com/XqQRX9S.jpg[/media]
I had a similar issue a few years ago and the problem was at the headend due to a problem in receiving the feed from the satellite.
I am not saying this is the issue but HBO and Cinemax come off the same bird.


----------



## Jed1

DCIFRTHS said:


> Great post.


Thanks! I am trying to help as I hate to see CableCards get a bad rap.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

cram501 said:


> As an update, I received a new cable card in the mail from Verizon today. I didn't realize one was coming.
> 
> After getting it paired, it looks like my pixelation is gone. It's only been going for about 15 minutes but the picture has been clear.
> 
> I'll post how it is going after a few hours.


What is the firmware version of the new card?


----------



## cram501

I"m not sure which firmware is which... but

Old had the following:
FW: 02.65
FW*: 06.25

New one only had one entry:
FW*: 06.25


----------



## cram501

Jed1 said:


> I just seen this picture from another post:
> [media]http://i.imgur.com/XqQRX9S.jpg[/media]
> I had a similar issue a few years ago and the problem was at the headend due to a problem in receiving the feed from the satellite.
> I am not saying this is the issue but HBO and Cinemax come off the same bird.


That is exactly what I was seeing although a more visible picture floated in and out. I know HBO and CINE signals were fine since they worked on the other Tivo's and the FIOS box.

Well.. and the fact it works now.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

cram501 said:


> I"m not sure which firmware is which... but
> 
> Old had the following:
> FW: 02.65
> FW*: 06.25
> 
> New one only had one entry:
> FW*: 06.25


The version on your newer card seems to be what at least one other person here (in addition to myself) have been reporting.


----------



## bjheels

I just got off the phone with Verizon activating my new Roamio. Verizon was aware of the macroblocking issue. It took and hour for them to get HBO added back to my account and I am seeing the macroblocking. I sent an email to Margret. I will give it a few days and see if others get the issue resolved. I reused the older M card from my TivoHD.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

bjheels said:


> I just got off the phone with Verizon activating my new Roamio. Verizon was aware of the macroblocking issue. It took and hour for them to get HBO added back to my account and I am seeing the macroblocking. I sent an email to Margret. I will give it a few days and see if others get the issue resolved. I reused the older M card from my TivoHD.


What is the firmware version?


----------



## jasbur

I'm able to see my HBO now, but it's still an issue.
My HBO was completely unwatchable with severe macroblocking.
I set 6 things to record on other channels to get all of the tuners off of HBO. Then I stopped the recordings and tune to HBO and it either comes in clear or with much less macroblocking to where it's watchable. After a reboot, HBO is back to completely unwatchable.
I've done this process 4 times, 3 times the image was clear and 1 time there was a small amount of macroblocking,
I don't know why that's working, and it's not acceptable enough for me to keep the Roamio if we don't figure this out.
Anyone else wan't to try it to see if this is a fluke? I haven't tried extended viewing periods yet.


----------



## CoxInPHX

While HBO is macroblocking, has anyone pulled the CableCARD and reinserted it, to see if that temporarily fixes it?


----------



## Xiidaen

Verizon called me last night to trouble shoot this issue, which surprised me. Most of their efforts were around various ways of resetting the cable card, none of which solved the issue. I was surprised to hear from them without TiVo being on the call but pleased that something was happening...I'll be more pleased when there is a resolution.

They told me they would continue researching and get back to me. 

Pulling/resetting the card does not have any impact for me.


----------



## bjheels

DCIFRTHS said:


> What is the firmware version?


FW 02.65
FW*06.25

Not sure what this means, but here it is.


----------



## bigguy126

Is there anyone who has FIOS that has HBO/Cinemax and it IS working fine?
I am holding off buying the Roamio till this is resolved.


----------



## cram501

bigguy126 said:


> Is there anyone who has FIOS that has HBO/Cinemax and it IS working fine?
> I am holding off buying the Roamio till this is resolved.


I originally had the problem. I received a new cable card yesterday and the problem is fixed.


----------



## ken0918

bigguy126 said:


> Is there anyone who has FIOS that has HBO/Cinemax and it IS working fine?
> I am holding off buying the Roamio till this is resolved.


It's working fine for me.

I don't have the specifics of my Cablecard since I'm at work, but my Roamio Plus is hooked up via Moca through Verizon's router and I'm in Central New Jersey (Mercer county). Everything paired easily enough with a call to Verizon and I was up and running.


----------



## zordude

cram501 said:


> I originally had the problem. I received a new cable card yesterday and the problem is fixed.


I'm curious if this means it is really a FIOS procedural issue.

Maybe when they re-pair a card they do a different process than when they pair a DIFFERENT cable card.

They did send me 2 new cable cards, but I had no called them to try anything yet since I had sent all of my existing info to Margaret to forward to the TiVo team.


----------



## Xiidaen

I originally tried this with three separate cards -- but none of them were new. All three worked in either the S3 or Premier -- all had this macroblock issue on the Roamio.

As part of that process, all three were deleted from my account and added as new cards without result.


----------



## cram501

zordude said:


> I'm curious if this means it is really a FIOS procedural issue.
> 
> Maybe when they re-pair a card they do a different process than when they pair a DIFFERENT cable card.
> 
> They did send me 2 new cable cards, but I had no called them to try anything yet since I had sent all of my existing info to Margaret to forward to the TiVo team.


I don't think it's a procedural problem. I tried 3 cable cards previously multiple times over a couple of hours with Verizon as they tried different things. The cards had been activated and paired properly multiple times.

I think it has something to do with older cable cards. The ones that failed to work on the Roamio with copy protected channels were in my devices for a couple of years. I've sent the information on the good and bad cable cards to Tivo so hopefully that will help.

The older cable cards worked fine in the old Tivos. Hopefully they'll figure it out. It could be the cable cards or some software tweak with the Tivo to use the older ones.

It's pure conjecture on my part since I have no idea on what the problem actually is.


----------



## iadbound

Just purchased a Roamio Plus. First time Tivo owner. I also just had FIOS installed yesterday. The Verizon DVRs all worked fine. 

I then picked up my Tivo (lucky grab at a Best Buy) and a cablecard from a Verizon store.

When I went through the automated phone activation process, the card activated and all channels worked except, of course, HBO and Cinemax. I didn't get any pixelation issues. Instead, they just didn't work at all.

I called Verizon and suggested they try to "Validate" the card because the "Val" value was showing "?" rather than "V". They went through a bunch of different steps, including multiple chat sessions between the CSR and other departments. After two hours, the card didn't work at all. They created a trouble ticket that would result in an escalation of my problem, but they were not in any hurry at that point. Interestingly, they didn't suggest sending out a new card. 

Disappointed with the result, I decided to call back and try another CSR. The new guy, who had never activated a cablecard, managed to get it reactivated. Moreover, after reactivating, he successfully got the Tivo and the card to pair thereby changing the Val value to "V". HBO and Cinemax have worked perfectly since (albeit less than 12 hours). He indicated that he performed a "Reinit" command, which he believed did the trick. He got this all sorted out in about 30 minutes.

FYI -- Attempts at the "Validate" commands all failed because the system complained about the format of the Cablecard ID -- previous tech said it complained about the Data ID.

Now I just to have figure out to really use the Tivo. Seems like it is very powerful, but a detailed manual would be a help to a new user.


----------



## cram501

I had similar problems when getting the 3 cable cards paired multiple times. There is something some of them do that reset/change the data id. Although the card gets validated, it can't get paired since the data id's no longer match.

I started writing it down when I went through the process so when it changed, I could prompt them to reenter the value. That solved a lot of the "activate but not paired" problems I ran into.


----------



## wmcbrine

iadbound said:


> Now I just to have figure out to really use the Tivo. Seems like it is very powerful, but a detailed manual would be a help to a new user.


They used to send a series of introductory videos. This doesn't seem to be happening with the Roamio. (?)

They also used to include a printed manual. (It's funny the things you don't notice are missing, until others point them out -- first video cables, now a manual. I didn't need these things because I was already familiar with TiVos and was putting the Roamio in place of an S3, so I didn't realize they weren't there.) But printed manuals are pretty passé these days, so I usually look for a PDF on the company's site. Unfortunately I'm not seeing that for the Roamio, either. They do still have them for the older models:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1333/kw/manual

I suggest the Premiere book; it's still mostly applicable to the Roamio. (The link labelled "Viewer's Guide" is the full manual.)


----------



## iadbound

wmcbrine said:


> printed manuals are pretty passé these days, so I usually look for a PDF on the company's site. Unfortunately I'm not seeing that for the Roamio, either. They do still have them for the older models:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1333/kw/manual
> 
> I suggest the Premiere book; it's still mostly applicable to the Roamio. (The link labelled "Viewer's Guide" is the full manual.)


Thanks for the link. I was leaning toward your assumption (i.e., that Tivo would have a manual online), but, like you, I didn't see one.

I agree printed manuals are old school, but I don't think a PDF file is too much to ask for in a $399 product.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

cram501 said:


> I had similar problems when getting the 3 cable cards paired multiple times. There is something some of them do that reset/change the data id. Although the card gets validated, it can't get paired since the data id's no longer match.
> 
> I started writing it down when I went through the process so when it changed, I could prompt them to reenter the value. That solved a lot of the "activate but not paired" problems I ran into.


I remember that I had problems with the data ID changing. I don't remember what was causing it, or the fix either. I really dread when a CC has to be changed paired... It holds me back from buying a new box.


----------



## Bramble

Do we know what's causing this yet?

I have Frontier FIOS, so pretty much all the non-locals have the CCI bits set. I moved my old cable card from my Series3 this morning and called to have it repaired, I didn't notice anything initially but after I got home from work I noticed macro-blocking on just every channel with CCI that I've checked. I've checked the Conditional Access Screen, and it does say 'S' for these channels. Pretty much everything is unwatchable.


----------



## innocentfreak

Bramble said:


> Do we know what's causing this yet?
> 
> I have Frontier FIOS, so pretty much all the non-locals have the CCI bits set. I moved my old cable card from my Series3 this morning and called to have it repaired, I didn't notice anything initially but after I got home from work I noticed macro-blocking on just every channel with CCI that I've checked. I've checked the Conditional Access Screen, and it does say 'S' for these channels. Pretty much everything is unwatchable.


You should email Margret. She is looking for emails from anyone who is having this issue with details.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9786648#post9786648



innocentfreak said:


> Marget aka TiVoDesign asked for anyone seeing this issue to email her.
> 
> Margret @TiVo.com
> 
> Email her your TSNs, I would include any TSNs you have tried on and whether you currently see this.
> 
> Also describe exactly what you are seeing in your situation and what you have attempted to resolve so they can start researching. The more information the better. I would also include your setup and details similar to what I mentioned above. Is MoCa enabled on the TiVo, is it off? Is MoCa on the router on or off? Does your Premiere on the same cable work? etc. Anything you can think of no matter how insignificant might help.





TiVoMargret said:


> I'd love to get email from everyone who has a Roamio on FiOS and has HBO.
> 
> Please send me your TSN, your city/state/zip, and indicate if HBO is clear or macroblocked.
> 
> to: [email protected] subject: "Roamio + FiOS + HBO"
> 
> (We are trying to understand if this is regional or not.)
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


While her message states, HBO I would email her since on regular FiOS HBO and Cinemax are the only copy once channels. Since Frontier does everything it would most likely be helpful.


----------



## cyberbeach

Okay, emailed Margaret:

TSN ***-****-****-****

*******, CA 90***

Roamio Pro, Verizon FIOS (Pomona), HBO & MAX Channels Severe pixelation (not watchable, usually no coherent picture)

Macroblocked

Set up Roamio Pro last night. Moved cable card from XL4 to Roamio. Called activation number - all channels activated automatically, except for HBO which required a call.

HBO came on but is breaking up badly.
HBO was working fine on the XL4 with the same cable card, same connection.
HBO is still working fine on the other XL4 that is still connected in another room.
MAX channels have same issue.
All other channels on the Roamio including other premiums like Showtime are working fine.
Signal strength is 90-95 on all channels including HBO.
I tried changing the Roamio Tivo setup to only use 720p, but that made no difference.
Signal runs to a Sony ES-series receiver (about 5 years old) and Sony flat-screen HX929.

PS: I'm in a jam because I have until Saturday 8/31 to return the XL4 to Amazon.


----------



## TiVoMargret

We have a theory on this problem with macroblocking/pixelation on Verizon FiOS premium channels.

If you are experiencing this problem please pull out your CableCARD, and look at the part number above the barcode on the back.

If that number is either one of these:
514517-002-00 (MCPOD1)
514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)
we think you'll experience the problem.

We believe CableCARDs with this number:
514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
will work correctly.

Please let me know ASAP if your experience differs from our expectations. ([email protected])

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## cyberbeach

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing this problem please pull out your CableCARD, and look at the part number above the barcode on the back.
> 
> If that number is either one of these:
> 514517-002-00 (MCPOD1)
> 514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)
> we think you'll experience the problem.


Experiencing macroblocking problem: YES
Part number: 514517-002-00
Theory supported: YES


----------



## cram501

TiVoMargret said:


> If that number is either one of these:
> 514517-002-00 (MCPOD1)
> 514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)
> we think you'll experience the problem.
> 
> We believe CableCARDs with this number:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> will work correctly.


I can verify that all of the cards I have that experienced the macro blocking were among the part numbers listed as problematic. The one that worked for me was the MCPOD3.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Margret, is this any relation to the issue where Fios cards aren't pairing correctly? (It's activated but unpaired since my copy-protected channels get the cablecard screen instead.)

Since I have a #002 card anyway I probably should hold off until there's a pixelation resolution.


----------



## TiVoMargret

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Margret, is this any relation to the issue where Fios cards aren't pairing correctly? (It's activated but unpaired since my copy-protected channels get the cablecard screen instead.)
> 
> Since I have a #002 card anyway I probably should hold off until there's a pixelation resolution.


If you have a #002 card, the fastest resolution is to have Verizon send you a new card, making sure it is this version:
514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)

It is my understanding that Verizon Support is now aware of this issue with Roamio, and will ship the MCPOD3 card if you call to request it.


----------



## kealoha311

I have a Frontier FiOS technician coming out for a cable card install today. Hopefully he has the cards without the issue.

edit: They ended up having the 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3) right off the bat and so far it looks like all the premium channels are coming in fine. Thanks TiVoMargret for having this info up so soon.


----------



## cyberbeach

cyberbeach said:


> Experiencing macroblocking problem: YES
> Part number: 514517-002-00
> Theory supported: YES


I had a newer card with the good part number (part # 514517-017-00) in an XL4 in another room.

So I put the new card into the Roamio Pro, and I moved the older card (part # 514517-002-00)into the XL4.

Followed by 3 hours with Verizon because the first tech insisted on rolling a truck with two new cards.

However, before the truck got here, I figured the onsite tech was just going to call the same place I could call. Instead of calling the card activation number, I called Verizon tech support. I knew as soon as I started talking this guy was going to get it.

He did a MANUAL reactivation on both cards.

Now I have working HBO on both devices.

NO macroblocking on the Roamio.

So it seems the solution is to get a new card and checking the part number for the Roamio.

*Roamio needs the card with part # 514517-017-00.*
*
XL4 is fine with the card with part # 514517-002-00.*

*RESOLVED*


----------



## zordude

TiVoMargret said:


> We have a theory on this problem with macroblocking/pixelation on Verizon FiOS premium channels.
> 
> If you are experiencing this problem please pull out your CableCARD, and look at the part number above the barcode on the back.
> 
> If that number is either one of these:
> 514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)
> 514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)
> we think you'll experience the problem.
> 
> We believe CableCARDs with this number:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> will work correctly.
> 
> Please let me know ASAP if your experience differs from our expectations. ([email protected])
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


This has *FIXED* my issue as well.

Problem Cards:
514517-002-00 (MCPOD1)
514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)

Working Cards:
514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)


----------



## jasbur

Verizon called me last night to see if I still have issues. After trying a quick re-pairing, they're sending out a new card.

I just looked and I have the MCPOD2 card.
I'm nervous, I didn't know about this and I'm hoping they're sending the right one. I should find out tomorrow.


----------



## ehagberg

TiVoMargret said:


> If you have a #002 card, the fastest resolution is to have Verizon send you a new card, making sure it is this version:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> 
> It is my understanding that Verizon Support is now aware of this issue with Roamio, and will ship the MCPOD3 card if you call to request it.


I'm trying to request this right now, but the guy I'm chatting with isn't too clueful. I hope that all their new cards are the right part number, even though he thinks it's the "same model but an upgraded one"... this is after I spelled out what part number I need and why the one I've got is bad.


----------



## innocentfreak

What might be easier for some people is to go into a Verizon center, not the Wirelesss store, and pick one up. This way you can look at it before you leave. Usually you will need an order on file so it is worth calling to put in a standing order to pick one up. Also they don't charge this way. I know Verizon usually charges $20 to ship a CableCARD, but I don't know in this instance if they are.


----------



## jasbur

innocentfreak said:


> What might be easier for some people is to go into a Verizon center, not the Wirelesss store, and pick one up. This way you can look at it before you leave. Usually you will need an order on file so it is worth calling to put in a standing order to pick one up. Also they don't charge this way. I know Verizon usually charges $20 to ship a CableCARD, but I don't know in this instance if they are.


They didn't say anything about a shipping charge, but I did ask if I could pick one up at the store. I was told the stores don't carry them.


----------



## innocentfreak

jasbur said:


> They didn't say anything about a shipping charge, but I did ask if I could pick one up at the store. I was told the stores don't carry them.


Around here they definitely carry them or at least did when the Elite came out since I picked one up locally. This shipping charge is usually to add one, so I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't a charge for replacement.


----------



## Bramble

514517-002-00 in mine.

However Frontier won't ship a new card to me, I have to wait for a tech on Tuesday. (And they won't even give me morning or afternoon, I have to be available all day.)


----------



## innocentfreak

Bramble said:


> 514517-002-00 in mine.
> 
> However Frontier won't ship a new card to me, I have to wait for a tech on Tuesday. (And they won't even give me morning or afternoon, I have to be available all day.)


Self install is required by the FCC. I would file a complaint. FCC.Gov/complaints.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> If you have a #002 card, the fastest resolution is to have Verizon send you a new card, making sure it is this version:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> 
> It is my understanding that Verizon Support is now aware of this issue with Roamio, and will ship the MCPOD3 card if you call to request it.


1) Do you know the approximate release date of the 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3) card?

2) Is the only method of identifying this card by part number on the card, or is there something in the CC screens that identify this card? Very helpful to someone like me who has their gear bundled up in an enclosed rack with no easy way to get at the CC?

3) If a CC is pulled from a TiVo Premiere, is it best to power down the box first, or can it be pulled and reinserted while the box is hot - without having to repair?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> If you have a #002 card, the fastest resolution is to have Verizon send you a new card, making sure it is this version:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> 
> It is my understanding that Verizon Support is now aware of this issue with Roamio, and will ship the MCPOD3 card if you call to request it.


Is there a fix in the works for the older cards (either from Verizon or TiVo)?

I'm thinking that the next time you guys run a hardware beta test, and you need Verizon FiOS testers, you should include me in the pool...


----------



## innocentfreak

DCIFRTHS said:


> Is there a fix in the works for the older cards (either from Verizon or TiVo)?
> 
> I'm thinking that the next time you guys run a hardware beta test, and you need Verizon FiOS testers, you should include me in the pool...


Did you update your FieldTrials profile with your Roamio?

https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/login.html


----------



## DCIFRTHS

innocentfreak said:


> Did you update your FieldTrials profile with your Roamio?
> 
> https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/login.html


No. I don't have one yet (a Roamio). I was thinking more along of the lines of when they introduce new hardware, that they include me in the hardware test 

Of course, I'm _assuming_ that they send hardware to users for testing...


----------



## Grayswandir1

Problem solved
I had 514517-006-00

Went to the local Fios Store and explained the problem, they gave me a cable card with:
514517-017-00

Got back home and had trouble pairing. The phone pairing didn't work.
Called and the tech tried pairing, but none of the copy-protected channels would come in.
He ended up doing a reint, that didn't work either.
It was only after he then did a reload did they start working.

So looks like a cable card with 514517-017-00 with a reint and reload solves this problem.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

TiVoMargret said:


> If you have a #002 card, the fastest resolution is to have Verizon send you a new card, making sure it is this version:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> 
> It is my understanding that Verizon Support is now aware of this issue with Roamio, and will ship the MCPOD3 card if you call to request it.


Thanks! Is this the "final word" on the issue as it were, or is Tivo and/or Verizon ironing out something permanant in the meantime?


----------



## TC25D

It is the final word.


----------



## cram501

I would be surprised if they weren't looking for the incompatibility with the older rev's of the cable cards.


----------



## Voodoo22

Moved an 017 card from S3 to Roamio-Pro and am seeing macroblocking on HBO.

After adding a splitter (-3.5db) half my HBO channels are now ok. Maybe I just need a bit more attenuation to fix them all.


But I'm confused, what is the difference with the 017 cable card?


----------



## Veevsato

I too just got back with my --017 card. After a reload by customer service it worked. activation isn't enough they must reload.


----------



## TC25D

cram501 said:


> I would be surprised if they weren't looking for the incompatibility with the older rev's of the cable cards.


Why would they waste time doing this?


----------



## innocentfreak

Because you need to know why. What happens if the next CableCARD part number breaks whatever 017 has that makes it so they work?


----------



## cram501

TC25D said:


> Why would they waste time doing this?


Because this is going to be an ongoing problem. They have helped early adopters get their Roamios working but this is a potential problem for every new install. Both Tivo and Fios (and maybe Frontier) will want to avoid this problem all together rather than deal with customer service calls, subsequent cable cards having to be sent, or truck rolls.

Just because a huge bureaucracy like Verizon is aware of the problem does not mean that they will:
1 - Send out the correct cable cards
2 - Have all technicians be aware of the problem
3 - Have current Tivo users move their cable cards without knowing of the problem.
4 - avoid extra problems to help technology averse users
5 - Frustrate the hell out of users.

My experience with the Verizon technicians over the last week was very positive but I'm sure there are a number of other scenarios they would like to avoid to save money and delay service to customers.


----------



## JGC650I

Picked up two new 017 CableCards from Verizon today to replace a couple 006 versions. Got them installed and paired (another nightmare), and all is good. Pixelating issue appears to be resolved. Verizon confirmed with me while on the phone doing the pairing that he read an internal Verizon post that says the 017 CableCards are the only ones fully compatible with the Roamios.


----------



## Voodoo22

Still, I have an 017 card with macroblocking on HBO channels..

(This card worked OK in a Tivo S3.. problems arose when moved to a Roamio)

A single 3.5 attenuator made some of the channels better but others are still a bit blocky. I need to purchase more attenuators to test with.

Would it be accurate to say:
- Pre-017 cards will never work
- 017 cards work but may still require attenuators

??


----------



## cram501

It would be safe to say that:

- MCBPOD1 + 2 (pre-17) cards work for all channels except those that are copy protected (hbo, cinemax, 131)

- MCBPOD3 (17) cards will work. 

If you require attenuators, you may want to dig into your signal strength, SNR, and error correction counts to zero in on what is causing a problem. Since my original S3 was sensitive to the signal strength and SNR, the new problem you are seeing could be unrelated to the card version. 

You can always call up Verizon and request a new card to test it out.

You can also add a splitter or two to degrade the signal. One thing to remember, you may find that after adding some attenuators/splitters some other channels were lowered so that they may now break up. It's a balance I've had to play with in the past.


----------



## StevesWeb

Points to Margret and the gang at TiVo for engaging in troubleshooting instead of fingerpointing.

It's also encouraging that Verizon has alerted their techs to this issue.

Now we can all relax and point fingers


----------



## aaronwt

jasbur said:


> They didn't say anything about a shipping charge, but I did ask if I could pick one up at the store. I was told the stores don't carry them.


The FiOS stores carry them, but not the Verizon Wireless stores. I'm fortunate to have a FiOS store a couple of miles away. So I picked up the proper card on Friday morning on the way to work.

So I was able to pair the cable card which couldn't be done with my previous card which had a 514517-002-00 part number. Although I didn't have any macroblcoking problems with the old card. Just a pairing issue.


----------



## Mgnyc11

+1 on the fix mentioned in the post. Recieved a MCPOD3 cable card, as well as some new wire to be safe today and all my issues went away with pixelation.


----------



## andrews777

TiVoMargret said:


> We have a theory on this problem with macroblocking/pixelation on Verizon FiOS premium channels.
> 
> If you are experiencing this problem please pull out your CableCARD, and look at the part number above the barcode on the back.
> 
> If that number is either one of these:
> 514517-002-00 (MCPOD1)
> 514517-006-00 (MCPOD2)
> we think you'll experience the problem.
> 
> We believe CableCARDs with this number:
> 514517-017-00 (MCPOD3)
> will work correctly.
> 
> Please let me know ASAP if your experience differs from our expectations. ([email protected])
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


You may want to add that this value is just above the 4th (lowest) barcode. It is in fairly small print and does not include the MCP0D3 text, just the code you note. I just picked one up at the Verizon store and it took us a while to validate it was the right one. I will be hooking it up tonight or tomorrow, so I will then know for sure.


----------



## Voodoo22

cram501 said:


> You can also add a splitter or two to degrade the signal. One thing to remember, you may find that after adding some attenuators/splitters some other channels were lowered so that they may now break up. It's a balance I've had to play with in the past.


Thanks Cram.
I ordered an attenuator pack from Smarthome and hopefully that will be the end of my problem with the 017 card and HBO blockiness.


----------



## mathowie

Just wanted to add that I finally got a correct updated card for my FiOS-connected Roamio, but after the first pairing over the phone with a tech, it would only show major network and PBS channels, everything on cable HD was not authorized.

Tech on the phone insisted there was nothing else he could do, called back and got another tech, told him to not just reauth the card but do a full reload. He didn't know what that meant and instead cleared all the info about my card from the system and we started pairing again from scratch, and then all channels finally worked. 

All told, this took four days, loads of research, and about a dozen calls to FiOS tech support to get my new $800 TiVo running, and I only stuck with it because I've had 7 different TiVos over the past 13 years and knew it had to work eventually. I can't imagine what a normal non-dork customer would think of this kind of installation nightmare.


----------



## Bramble

A Frontier Tech came out and switched my card yesterday, from a 002 to a 017 card, and now everything works.

One thing I did notice before then, with the bad card the pixelation was worse the more tuners that were active. I've a got a 4-tuner basic, and if I tuned 2 or 3 tuners to unavailable channels then there was no pixelation at all. But once I had 3 tuners tuned to available channels I started seeing some pixelation, and it got worse if all 4 tuners were tuned to available channels. I would have played around with the commands to cut down the number of available tuners, but I didn't have time before the tech switched out bad card.


----------



## iadbound

mathowie said:


> I can't imagine what a normal non-dork customer would think of this kind of installation nightmare.


So true! What irks me is that Verizon could solve this problem if it would simply activate _and pair_ when using the automated call-in system rather than just activating.

If nothing else, Verizon needs to have a clear set of steps that every tech can follow in order to pair the cards. The CSR lottery approach is just wasting Verizon's resources, let alone ours.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

cram501 said:


> The cable cards are paired. The copy protected channels do not come through without major pixillization.
> 
> An 'S' means the card has been activated. You need to ensure that you have something besides '??' In the Val field. Without the Val field showing the correct value, you get a blank screen.


In the Val: field, I am showing V 0x00

Can anyone tell me what the 0x00 means? I was and friend's house this evening, and the value was 0x01. What are the possible values for this field, and what do they mean?


----------



## KnordRW

That's the CCI Byte of the channel that is currently tuned.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copy_Control_Information


----------



## DCIFRTHS

KnordRW said:


> That's the CCI Byte of the channel that is currently tuned.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copy_Control_Information


The CCI filed is in the lower left corner of the CableCARD screen, and I believe, is what you are referring to.

The VAL field I am referring to is on the 4th line of the Conditional access screen for the Motorola CC. The entire 4th line looks like this:
*CON:* Yes *EBCP: *Yes *Val:* V 0x00


----------



## sheisler28

I just emailed Margret and am sorry to report that I have a *017* cable card and it does NOT work with my new Roamio Plus. Cox Communications is my cable provider and after several days of troubleshooting different cards, tuning adapters and having the lines tested in our home (which was fine) Cox has concluded that there is an issue with the cable card's software and it is not working my Roamio Plus. Again, I have a *017* card, it does NOT work.

I hope that Margret can help me and suggest that the first post in this thread be updated so it does not say resolved.


----------



## innocentfreak

sheisler28 said:


> I just emailed Margret and am sorry to report that I have a *017* cable card and it does NOT work with my new Roamio Plus. Cox Communications is my cable provider and after several days of troubleshooting different cards, tuning adapters and having the lines tested in our home (which was fine) Cox has concluded that there is an issue with the cable card's software and it is not working my Roamio Plus. Again, I have a *017* card, it does NOT work.
> 
> I hope that Margret can help me and suggest that the first post in this thread be updated so it does not say resolved.


This thread is about FiOS issues. You best bet is to check the other threads to see what solutions people have found for Cox.

For FiOS this is resolved.


----------



## takeagabu

TLDR - you can just go to a verizon retail store and switch cablecards - no questions asked.

I was having this issue with a MCPOD2, and found this thread.

Verizon CS was being a pain. They didn't believe it was a cablecard issue and kept wanting me to try fix it in other ways. I finally just called a local fios retail store, and told them I wanted to swap cablecards. They said no problem. It took me 5 minutes to get the new card.

Unfortunately, when I put it in I got a cablecard error 161-1 and no channels were showing up at all. though it was luckily resolved by rebotting the tivo. I then called verizon and paired the cablecard, and I am good to go.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

zordude said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone seen an issue where just some of the premiums are pixelating? I repaired both my cablecards with my new roamios tonight any everything is working except hbo/ Cinemax are very pixelated.
> 
> I have FiosTV
> 
> **** RESOLVED ****


Would you please update your first post to reflect "resolved with caveat" as Margret has provided additional information here. If TiVo does release code that allows earlier CC cards to work properly, it will save people the trouble of swapping cards.



> More feedback from our engineer:
> 
> Re: Post #221/Verizon FIOS is a different issue. Tuning works fine on all
> six tuners, but macroblocking has been reported on some channels. During our
> investigation, we determined that the problem does not exist on version 017
> cards:
> 514517-002-00 - Older
> 514517-006-00 - Old
> 514517-017-00 - Newer
> We are not finished investigating, but there is a chance we can workaround
> problems with the older cards through a software release. In the mean time,
> version 017 cards do work.


----------



## KurtONeill

I have had my card replaced by FIOS with the correct version. My old card HBO was pixelized but worked. Two of the new ones and they can't get my HBO to authorize. They have reloaded over the phone 3 times now. They are sending a field tech tomorrow which I am not sure why. I have spent over 6 hours on this on the phone and I a real frustrated at this point.


----------



## innocentfreak

Try one last time on the chat. The chat support on their web site I find is a lot better. Tell them you need a reinit on the CableCARD. It activated fine, assuming everything but HBO or Cinemax works, but the pairing didn't go through so you are unable to watch copy once content. 

It is still possible you have a bad card or something potentially wrong with the Roamio, but they might just be sending the activation code again which no longer pairs the card.


----------



## cram501

KurtONeill said:


> I have had my card replaced by FIOS with the correct version. My old card HBO was pixelized but worked. Two of the new ones and they can't get my HBO to authorize. They have reloaded over the phone 3 times now. They are sending a field tech tomorrow which I am not sure why. I have spent over 6 hours on this on the phone and I a real frustrated at this point.


When you are talking to them keep an eye on the data id. When I was going through the process, sometimes that would change (I think when they deactivate/activate to start again). If the data id changes after you've given them the numbers, it can be activated but will not pair. The data id must match what is on your screen and what is entered into their system. This would allow you to see the normal channels and not the copy protected channels (hbo, cinemax, 131).

I wrote it down and let them know when it changed so they could enter it again. This solved the "unpaired" problems for me.

Some of the Verizon techs I got were inexperienced at cable cards but were willing to make the effort to get it done. It may have been slower than someone that had experience but their attitudes were good.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

cram501 said:


> When you are talking to them keep an eye on the data id. When I was going through the process, sometimes that would change (I think when they deactivate/activate to start again). If the data id changes after you've given them the numbers, it can be activated but will not pair. The data id must match what is on your screen and what is entered into their system. This would allow you to see the normal channels and not the copy protected channels (hbo, cinemax, 131).
> 
> I wrote it down and let them know when it changed so they could enter it again. This solved the "unpaired" problems for me.
> 
> Some of the Verizon techs I got were inexperienced at cable cards but were willing to make the effort to get it done. It may have been slower than someone that had experience but their attitudes were good.


I went through what you did, but I don't remember if it was the original Data ID, or the changed one that they needed to successfully complete the pairing. Do you know which on they need? "Before" or "After"?


----------



## cram501

DCIFRTHS said:


> I went through what you did, but I don't remember if it was the original Data ID, or the changed one that they needed to successfully complete the pairing. Do you know which on they need? "Before" or "After"?


The data id has to be the one displayed on your Tivo. If it changes, it needs to be updated to the new one displayed on your Tivo. Old ones will be meaningless since it won't have any impact on pairing the cards.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Here's the latest on Roamio + Verizon:

1. You want to make sure the CableCARD you are putting in your Roamio has this part number: 514517-017-00. (On the back, above the barcode.) If your Roamio has a CableCARD with a different part number, you'll need to call Verizon and have them swap the card.

2. If you have the correct part number, but your HBO or other premium channels are still "pixelating" then it is likely that your CableCARD is "authorized" but not "paired". Call Verizon's activation line 1-888-897-7499 and keep asking for "tech support". Once you have reached someone in tech support, tell them your CableCARD is authorized but not paired, and ask them to "Manually Validate Set Top Box". (I have been told this instruction is what has worked for other customers.)

I will let you know if we are able to release an update that allows the older cards to work. For now, please make sure you have the newest card.

Thanks for your patience.

--Margret


----------



## DCIFRTHS

cram501 said:


> The data id has to be the one displayed on your Tivo. If it changes, it needs to be updated to the new one displayed on your Tivo. Old ones will be meaningless since it won't have any impact on pairing the cards.


Thanks for the info


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> Here's the latest on Roamio + Verizon:
> 
> 1. You want to make sure the CableCARD you are putting in your Roamio has this part number: 514517-017-00. (On the back, above the barcode.) If your Roamio has a CableCARD with a different part number, you'll need to call Verizon and have them swap the card.
> 
> 2. If you have the correct part number, but your HBO or other premium channels are still "pixelating" then it is likely that your CableCARD is "authorized" but not "paired". Call Verizon's activation line 1-888-897-7499 and keep asking for "tech support". Once you have reached someone in tech support, tell them your CableCARD is authorized but not paired, and ask them to "Manually Validate Set Top Box". (I have been told this instruction is what has worked for other customers.)
> 
> I will let you know if we are able to release an update that allows the older cards to work. For now, please make sure you have the newest card.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> --Margret


Thanks for the update. I am looking forward to additional information as you can provide it - either good news or bad regarding an update.


----------



## Voodoo22

+1
fixed with new 017 cable card.


----------



## rsnaider

Thanks to this thread I have my '006' card with me today and going to try to swap it out for an '017' card on my way home tonight.

I have my Roamio Pro set to arrive on Monday and hopefully I will have no issues as I do have HBO and other premium channels that I would prefer to keep.

edit - Picked up the new card and had it setup on my Elite to make sure it works. The tech was able to activate it, but I had to use the term above "Manually Validate Set Top Box" to get the card paired. The tech saw the option, entered the info and in about 30 seconds HBO, Cinimax and all the others are working now.

Come Monday hopefully a simple process to get the '017' card working in my Roamio.


----------



## rshilliam

I am also having the pixelating problem described using Frontier FIOS cable card 514517-002-00. I tried more than one card and also confirmed that everything works fine with a Tivo Premier on the same cable jack. I've just ordered a "new" card which will be mailed to me and I hope that it's the 514517-017-00 card but I won't know 'til it gets here. I did a little experimenting and discovered that I don't have the problem if all of the 6 tuners are tuned to the channels that work without the cable card inserted (free channels). I can tune up to two of the tuners to subscribed channels and still everything works fine. If i have three or more tuners tuned to the subscribed channels, the pixelation occurs on all of the tuners that are tuned to subscribed channels. I also noticed that when the problem is occurring, you can see remnants of adjacent channels which looks to me like the tuners is picking up the signal from two channels simultaneously rather than locking in on one channel. I'm looking forward to getting my new card next week.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

rshilliam said:


> I am also having the pixelating problem described using Frontier FIOS cable card 514517-002-00. I tried more than one card and also confirmed that everything works fine with a Tivo Premier on the same cable jack. I've just ordered a "new" card which will be mailed to me and I hope that it's the 514517-017-00 card but I won't know 'til it gets here. I did a little experimenting and discovered that I don't have the problem if all of the 6 tuners are tuned to the channels that work without the cable card inserted (free channels). I can tune up to two of the tuners to subscribed channels and still everything works fine. If i have three or more tuners tuned to the subscribed channels, the pixelation occurs on all of the tuners that are tuned to subscribed channels. I also noticed that when the problem is occurring, you can see remnants of adjacent channels which looks to me like the tuners is picking up the signal from two channels simultaneously rather than locking in on one channel. I'm looking forward to getting my new card next week.


Long-time member, first-time post 

Let us know how it works out with the new CC.


----------



## dslunceford

I'm looking to swap my card pre-order of Roamio to ensure there will be no problems; the older card 002-00 was in my TiVo HD (which just died). When I called my local VZ experience store, they knew of the issue and have a new card for swapping out. However, they also said there will be a $9.99 fee to swap, which will appear on my bill. Did anyone else have this swap fee?


----------



## rsnaider

No fee when I swapped my card on Friday. Is this a fee to ship you the card or will you be picking it up?

I picked mine up.


----------



## rshilliam

rshilliam said:


> I am also having the pixelating problem described using Frontier FIOS cable card 514517-002-00. I tried more than one card and also confirmed that everything works fine with a Tivo Premier on the same cable jack. I've just ordered a "new" card which will be mailed to me and I hope that it's the 514517-017-00 card but I won't know 'til it gets here. I did a little experimenting and discovered that I don't have the problem if all of the 6 tuners are tuned to the channels that work without the cable card inserted (free channels). I can tune up to two of the tuners to subscribed channels and still everything works fine. If i have three or more tuners tuned to the subscribed channels, the pixelation occurs on all of the tuners that are tuned to subscribed channels. I also noticed that when the problem is occurring, you can see remnants of adjacent channels which looks to me like the tuners is picking up the signal from two channels simultaneously rather than locking in on one channel. I'm looking forward to getting my new card next week.


dang, the card arrived in the mail today and it's a 514517-006-00 version...back on the phone with Frontier tomorrow to see if I can get a 514517-017-00...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

rshilliam said:


> dang, the card arrived in the mail today and it's a 514517-006-00 version...back on the phone with Frontier tomorrow to see if I can get a 514517-017-00...


If you're willing to wait it out, TivoMargret says a Fios cablecard fix is coming in a software update in possibly 2 weeks. If Frontier can't get it together, at least Tivo is on it.


----------



## takeagabu

Finally! All I needed was to swap cablecards and use a newer shorter coax cable to boost signal strength.


----------



## rshilliam

BigJimOutlaw said:


> If you're willing to wait it out, TivoMargret says a Fios cablecard fix is coming in a software update in possibly 2 weeks. If Frontier can't get it together, at least Tivo is on it.


I called Frontier again; they sent an "unhappy" technician who did have a -017 version of the card! I wasn't home (my wife was) - he installed it, had it activated, but no channels available - told my wife that I need to call TiVo. Got home, called Frontier Support and asked for the card to be re-activated and YAY!!! ALL WORKING NOW!!!! Awesome!


----------



## sharkbay8

I just bought a TiVo Roamio Plus. It replaces a TiVo Premiere 4. I have Verizon FiOs for cable & internet. I took the M Card out of the Premiere and placed in the Roamio. All the channels worked EXCEPT for HBO & MAX (the cablecard activation screen popped up on those channels). Called Verizon, they validated the card. Everything seemed great until those channels started to pixelate and the sound would cut out. I called Verizon again and luckily I got in touch with someone who was willing to take the time to search their internal tech forums. He found that this was a known issue with the Roamio and the older M Cards. My card was one that had the 006 number, so he sent me to the local FiOs store to get a new one with 017 on it. I got the card, got home, installed and did the online self activation. All channels worked except HBO & MAX. Called Verizon again, tech told me to remove the card & reboot the TiVo. He then had me re-install and he validated the card. Voila....all channels work! The tech told me the issue has something to do with the upper channels using MPEG 4 encryption and the older M Cards having outdated software? The Roamio is great having the MOCA installed, I just hooked up my cable to the Roamio and that's all I need to stream Netflix, no built in wifi needed, Ethernet or wifi dongle, it's great! Anyhow.....I am thankful for the a TiVo community and Margaret because I found this thread before I called so I knew what to expect. Thank you!


----------



## lebowits

I was able to pick up a new CableCard from my local Verizon FIOS store. The folks in the store didn't really know anything about the different Motorola part numbers, but after inspecting the card to assure it was correct, I went on my way.

I installed the card and attempted to provision the card using the Verizon web site. This worked for some content, but not the HBO/Cinemax channel block. I then called the Fiber Help Desk and went through the usual Q&A with the tech. Eventually, the tech mentioned that Verizon has a tech note describing the "incompatibility" between the Roamio and the various CableCards. After going off to research that for a few minutes, he called me back. He didn't actually know the part number printed on the card, but described them as MCPOD1, MCPOD2 or MCPOD3. I convinced him that the part number on the card was correct and he escalated the issue to a higher level tech. That tech gave him additional instructions as to how to re-validate the card and magically, it began working.

For now, all is good!


----------



## mkopack73

Have the base model Roamio with lifetime subscription - first time Tivo owner...

Got FIOS installed. Supposed to be getting HBO+Cinemax, but it refuses to work on the Tivo unit. I have a non-DVR HD receiver from Verizon as well in the bedroom that gets those channels just fine.

With my first cable card I'm able to get all the channels I'm supposed to except any of the HBO+Cinemax ones. The Conditional Access screen shows "? 0x00" for VAL, and "S" for Auth, "Yes" for Con.

After several hours on the phone with the techs repeatedly trying to restart things and debug, they finally decided to send me a new card. 

With the second card, and several more hours on the phone with the techs, all I can get are my local (HD) channels! The conditional Access screen shows "V 0x01" for VAL, "MP" for Auth, and "Yes" for Con. The second card is one with the 017 in the part number (not sure about the first one as I don't really want to pull it out to look right now).

I'm about at my wits end with this thing! I've put the original card back in and am sending the new one back. It would be nice if I could get SOMEBODY on the other end @ Verizon who has a clue with this stuff.

Oh, and my signal strengths are all between 90 and 100 with SNR's all in the 36-38dB range. I'm using ethernet for the network hookup. OOB SNR = 377dB, OOB freq = 75250 KHz. OOB data rate= 2048 Kbps, Spectral inversion = Off.

Any suggestions??? 

With the original card, the Firmware version is 1573.


----------



## KnordRW

OOB SNR is really 377dB? That's not right, and that could be the source of your issues. The commands for activation and validation are sent over OOB, and if there's a problem with the OOB, the card won't get the commands or understand them. This is the second time I've heard of this issue with the base Roamio....I don't know if it's a software glitch or a hardware failure, but I do know it's wrong. Just to be sure, I just double checked....on my Roamio Pro (which has worked fine from the beginning with FiOS), the OOB SNR is 24dB, which is what I'd expect. The other numbers match yours exactly.


----------



## mkopack73

It might help if I better understood what all the various things mean (like the OOB stuff, etc.)

I just spent ANOTHER 1+ hours on the phone with another Verizon tech. She managed to get the new card working to the same level as the original one (local + national channels work, but no HBO/Cinemax).

She had me try to do a software update from Tivo (which some book told her was needed) but I went through the process 4 times and it never came back as saying that an update was available to install (I had done those previously).

That card is now showing CON=yes, VAL=? 0x00, Auth=S

At this point they're sending a tech out to look at it, but if he's anything like the first one that did the initial install, I'm not holding my breath... I'm about ready to tell them to just drop HBO+Cinemax altogether... IT's not helping that they have no idea what any of the menu information means either, so even though I tell them "I should be seeing a number in the VAL field" they don't know what to do with it...

Is the OOB stuff done via the Ethernet or across the coax? I ask because I have my system set up with the FIOS-->Verizon Router-->Apple Airport Extreme-->ethernet to my devices, so there's a double NAT situation taking place (wish I could just dump their crap router altogether but don't see how that's possible because of the coax hookup on it...Still need to figure out how to turn the wifi on their router off...)


----------



## KnordRW

OOB is a part of the RF signal that comes from the coax. OOB = Out of Band, where commands and authorization comes from the head end. The other part of that RF signal is In Band, which is the actual picture/sound part of the signal. I truly don't believe this is a Verizon issue, I would call TiVo and tell them that you are seeing 377dB for the OOB SNR. If you happen to have a Verizon STB, put it in place of the Roamio and look in the diagnostics of that (Menu - settings - system information - hit info button), and you'll see the actual OOB SNR of that line, it likely will be around 24-26dB.


----------



## cram501

mkopack73 said:


> It might help if I better understood what all the various things mean (like the OOB stuff, etc.)
> 
> I just spent ANOTHER 1+ hours on the phone with another Verizon tech. She managed to get the new card working to the same level as the original one (local + national channels work, but no HBO/Cinemax).
> 
> She had me try to do a software update from Tivo (which some book told her was needed) but I went through the process 4 times and it never came back as saying that an update was available to install (I had done those previously).
> 
> That card is now showing CON=yes, VAL=? 0x00, Auth=S


The card, at this point, is working as expected. From those settings the card is authorized but is not paired with the device. That "Val=" needs to have a number after it and not a question mark.

One thing to keep in mind when pairing. There is a step some techs do that resets the card and changes the Data Id on your system (I think this is when they deactivate and then reactivate the card). When this occurs, they must re-enter the new value on their side or you won't get the copy protected channels (HBO, CINE, 143).

When you got the second card working, you said it displayed a "MP" in the Auth field. You must see an "S" there for successful. "MP" means packets were missing when the card was authorized. (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2569). I'm not sure what could cause this although I'd suspect someone on the Verizon side of things.

One thing you can do is post on the Verizon Direct channel on DSLReports (https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect) - (You'd have to register). Those posts are private. You can post the appropriate information (Data ID, Device Id, etc..) and they can authorize/pair the card for you. Verizon techs monitor the forum and will respond to you there. It may be quicker than waiting for a truck roll. I've had pretty good success posting there.


----------



## nycityuser

I am having a Roamio delivered on Monday. It is replacing a TiVo HD. Since my current cablecards are likely older versions, I went to the FIOS store and picked up a new one with the 514517-017-00 code.

I subscribe to HBO and Cinemax. Does the online activation of a cablecard now also pair the card? Or is it absolutely necessary to call Verizon to get the card paired? If it is the latter then there is obviously no reason to activate it online since it will end up unpaired by doing so.

If I have to call in for activation and pairing, what words should I use with the representative to make clear what I need to have done? From what I've read here the phone reps seem not to understand how their system works. Using words and processes that they can see on their screen seems to be the key.


----------



## cram501

Once your Tivo gets done updating, the pixellation bug should be gone. The old cable cards don't seem to have the issue any longer (I'm using at least one of the old ones now.)

With a brand new cable card, the online process might both activate and pair. The issue is usually with pairing, not activation. I did find if it fails, and you try repeatedly, it may deactivate the card. You have to call at that point anyway so it doesn't really matter.

You have to keep an eye on a couple of items depending on what the Verizon representative does:

After they say its' paired, check one of the copy protected channels (HBO, CIN, or 143). If those work, your good since the card has to be both paired and activated to get those channels.

If those aren't working check to make sure:
- CON = "yes"
- Auth = "S"
- Val is V + some number (make sure no ?? 0x00 in there)


If Con and Auth are ok the card is activated.
If Val has question marks after it, it is not paired. (This is usually where the problems reside)

If the card is not paired, make sure you and the verizon rep recheck the information. When a verizon tech deactivated and reactivated my card, my Data ID changed. That means it couldn't be paired until that value was reentered. Keep an eye on the data id. During the process if it changes, the tech has to reenter it. If it keeps changing, they have to stop deactivating the card when they go to pair it.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, if you keep having problems you can post on the dslreports "Verizon Direct" forums. It's a private forum so you can post your info (all 3 values + the CC serial #) and they can help. it's usually faster than calling and they've always done it right for me.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Chances are you'll have to contact Verizon to finish the pairing.

Ask them to "manually validate" or "manually re-validate" the card.

If dealing with questionable phone support isn't your thing, You can also do this over online chat or twitter at @verizonsupport if you give them the cablecard ID, Host ID, data ID, as well as the serial number written on the card itself as well. (Their twitter support is actually quite good.)


----------



## nycityuser

Thanks BigJimOutlaw and cram501.

So I'm thinking I'll first activate the card online and cross my fingers for pairing. When/if it isn't paired I'll contact Verizon Direct via dslreports as I have a logon there.

I just want to clarify what info I'll have to give them. I'm looking at the Cablecard Pairing screen on my TiVo HD and see the four items mentioned: 1)Cablecard ID, 2) Host ID, 3) Data ID and 4) card serial number (which I have already written down).

Do I also have to give them my Verizon account number or something like that to identify which FIOS customer I am? I don't have a FIOS phone number so my account number would be it, I guess.

I would write to them and say that my cablecard is activated but is not paired, preventing me from watching copy-protected channels like HBO and Cinemax. Or should I just tell them that the card has to be manually re-validated by them for me to watch HBO and Cinemax?


----------



## cram501

I gave them my name and address each time I asked, but I doubt it's necessary. They should see the cable card info on their side.

I would just tell them it the status: Activated but not paired or it needs to be reactivated and paired. Every time my card has been reactivated, my Data ID changed. If they have to activate it, you may have to follow up on the thread with a new data id.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I had given them the normal 3 data lines, but then they asked for the card's serial number. That was apparently all the twitter support folks needed. They can probably pull up the rest on their own. But you can tell them whatever personal info you think is helpful.

For the card itself, I would just say the automated activation didn't pair the cablecard to my new Tivo. Please *manually* validate the card so I can receive all the channels. Thanks.

It might help to stress the *manual* validation, as they have an "auto validate" option in front of them which they might be used to using, and it won't work for the same reason the online validation didn't/won't work (whatever reason that could be).


----------



## Hammie5150

zordude said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone seen an issue where just some of the premiums are pixelating? I repaired both my cablecards with my new roamios tonight any everything is working except hbo/ Cinemax are very pixelated.
> 
> I have FiosTV
> 
> **** RESOLVED ****


Is this issue limited to subscription channels? I have the affected cable card model number (514517-006-00) but do not subscribe to any premiums. Do I need to replace my card. I loathe the idea of trying to get Verizon to swap the card without having them show up with the same model number or disconnecting my cable card before the new one arrives, etc.

Thanks,
Hammie


----------



## nycityuser

Hammie5150 said:


> Is this issue limited to subscription channels? I have the affected cable card model number (514517-006-00) but do not subscribe to any premiums. Do I need to replace my card. I loathe the idea of trying to get Verizon to swap the card without having them show up with the same model number or disconnecting my cable card before the new one arrives, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hammie


According to cram501 in Post #162 above the old cablecards seem not to be having the pixelation issues anymore.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Hammie5150 said:


> Is this issue limited to subscription channels? I have the affected cable card model number (514517-006-00) but do not subscribe to any premiums. Do I need to replace my card. I loathe the idea of trying to get Verizon to swap the card without having them show up with the same model number or disconnecting my cable card before the new one arrives, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hammie


Is the card paired? (To find out, check to see if you receive anything on channel 131.)

A couple people have reported pixelation on non-premium channels, but it went away by having the card paired.

If you're not getting anything on channel 131, follow the above advice and ask for the card to be *manually re-validated.* (You may need to pull the card out to get the serial number first.)

If that doesn't work, Fios's hot signal might cause pixelation too. In which case you could try adding an attenuator or splitter to your coax right before connecting it to the Tivo to try easing the signal strength.


----------



## nycityuser

So today I set up my new Roamio Pro with the cablecard I picked up last week from Verizon. I elected to activate the cablecard as part of going through the setup of the Roamio. So when the Roamio asked if I had a cablecard I said yes and it instructed me to put it in the slot. When I did the appropriate screen popped up with the info I needed to activate the cablecard through Verizon.

I then went to the FIOS website where activation is done. I put in the appropriate information and got it to say that it was initializing the card and that I should wait. When it finished it said activation was successful.

The TiVo then let me check a few channels and, lo and behold, _even HBO and Cinemax had been properly paired._

Thank you Verizon for a seamless process.


----------



## priced

Well, is there a way to ID the cable card without physically looking on it? E.g. from the menus? My Tivo is buried within an entertainment center and not exactly convenient to pull out... also I'd have to do it when Tivo is not recording something.



TiVoMargret said:


> Here's the latest on Roamio + Verizon:
> 1. You want to make sure the CableCARD you are putting in your Roamio has this part number: 514517-017-00. (On the back, above the barcode.) If your Roamio has a CableCARD with a different part number, you'll need to call Verizon and have them swap the card.


----------



## take5

I bought a Roamio Plus to replace a TiVo HD. The card in it was a Motorola "002". I went to the office and swapped it for the latest card they had, which is a 012.

I paired it over the phone with the activation folks. It took a couple of tries, plus an inexplicable wait (30 mins or so). When I was about to schedule the appointment, all channels started working.

It has been running for a few weeks, recording on 6 tuners, no problem. Then I noticed Cinemax (which I rarely watch) starting to pixelate. Now HBO has pixelated as well and is unwatchable. All other channels good, including Showtime.

My Tivo Premiere is on the same cable and is working perfectly on all channels.

I assumed that the firmware updated on the 012 card, so I am surprised to have this "slow degradation" kind of situation. Usually, a Tivo install is hours of pain followed by years of nominal performance.

So, do I need to "017" card, or is that a red herring?

Is it about signal strength? 

I see a lot of "rubber chicken waving" going on in these threads.


----------



## take5

I started recordings on HBO and Cinemax to lock a tuner on each.

HBO is only 58% signal strength and 23dB SNR, though it jumps occasionally to 97-100% and 39dB. RS corrected and uncorrected errors range from zero to (occasionally) over 7000.

Other channels consistently show 97-100% and ~39dB.

So, this is not a bad connector on the cable, right, or they all would be bad? It's a variability of signal strength on two channels on the cable.

I guess I will check the signal strength on my other TiVo. I don't understand how it could not have the problem being on the same cable.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

This particular pixelation and card swap issue was exclusively a Verizon Fios thing, resolved a month or two after the Roamio launched.

Yours sounds like a signal strength issue of some kind. You could check the diagnostic menus to see if HBO/Max share the same or similar frequencies, which might support the theory.


----------



## djgoldman

My 6 tuner roamio plus was working fine for almost a year. Sunday we started to see this same problem. Screen looks like this: [media]http://www.zatznotfunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/cablecard-pixelation.jpg[/media]

This is a Verizon FIOS install. Roamio plus 6 tuner with 2 minis.

This affects all channels. Either they can't tune at all or (most) show as stripes. Saved content plays fine and the menus are clear. Just no live TV.

Yes, it is the older 002 m-card. They sent a replacement but I didn't know at the time to ask for the 017. Replacement didn't help. I'll take it out and check the number later today. A third card is already in the way. Hope it is a 017.

Weird. Really strong signal (still) so not a signal issue. No problems before Sunday. It is like they pushed down a card update that broke it.


----------



## GrillMouster

I don't subscribe to HBO or Cinemax, but in June Verizon gave me complimentary HBO through September. For whatever reason the HBO continued into October and kept working on my Premiere Elite XL4. I did a Google search and found other people that reported that their free trial HBO also continued past the supposed expiration date until one day it just stopped.

HBO worked on my XL4 until I moved the M-Card (with the 017 part number) to my new Roamio Pro last week. I guess the process of pairing it to a new box caused the HBO to fix itself and end. I wonder how long it would have continued on the XL4 if I hadn't removed the M-Card.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

djgoldman said:


> Weird. Really strong signal (still) so not a signal issue. No problems before Sunday. It is like they pushed down a card update that broke it.


Is the new card paired? Do you get anything on 131.


----------



## djgoldman

The TiVo MCard steps all look good and the card seems paired. The signal strength on most channels is 100. Everything seems ok except no picture. 

We are on MCard #3. The first one was an old one (that worked for a year).
The second and third were the new 017 cards. No luck.

When you look at the CableCard status it looks paired but I don't see a lot of activity in the statistics screens. I really think something is not configured still.

Anyone got specific things I should look for?

I just had Verizon reset it. They said wait up to 30minutes. That's over. Still nothing. Channel 131 dumps me back to the pairing screen in Tivo. Things no longer look paired. I gotta call them again.

And if it makes any difference, the cards no longer say Motorola. The 017 cards both say Arris so they must be recent as they just bought Moto's set top business recently.

Odd and very frustrating.


----------



## djgoldman

I have gotten things to improve slightly but not fixed by attenuating the crap out of the incoming signal. I had a few attenuators left over from previous homes. I put all of them in (almost 30db) and things are still scrambled but I occasionally get a whole image, especially on low def channels.

I really think the issue here is the signal is just too hot.

I hope this hasn't damaged my Roamio or the cable card. We'll see if the FIOS tech agrees with the assessment.


----------



## aaronwt

GrillMouster said:


> I don't subscribe to HBO or Cinemax, but in June Verizon gave me complimentary HBO through September. For whatever reason the HBO continued into October and kept working on my Premiere Elite XL4. I did a Google search and found other people that reported that their free trial HBO also continued past the supposed expiration date until one day it just stopped.
> 
> HBO worked on my XL4 until I moved the M-Card (with the 017 part number) to my new Roamio Pro last week. I guess the process of pairing it to a new box caused the HBO to fix itself and end. I wonder how long it would have continued on the XL4 if I hadn't removed the M-Card.


Well at least that is a nice change. They used to start charging you for the premium channel once the trial ran out. So if you never canceled it you would continue to be charged the full monthly rate. Which is way too expensive for what you get with HBO.


----------



## aaronwt

djgoldman said:


> I have gotten things to improve slightly but not fixed by attenuating the crap out of the incoming signal. I had a few attenuators left over from previous homes. I put all of them in (almost 30db) and things are still scrambled but I occasionally get a whole image, especially on low def channels.
> 
> I really think the issue here is the signal is just too hot.
> 
> I hope this hasn't damaged my Roamio or the cable card. We'll see if the FIOS tech agrees with the assessment.


Didn't the tech attenuate the signal coming from the ONT? They had to put an eight way splitter on my ONT output to get the signal down to levels that weren't outrageously high.


----------



## djgoldman

Regarding my FIOS problem, the signal was a bit strong but the Verizon techs say it is perfect (when they read it here with a standalone meter). A borrowed Moto box is working flawlessly until I can get my TiVo working again.

Per the advice here, I put in some attenuation to bring the signal down off 100 but it seems the damage is already done. More details when I know more. New hardware on the way.


----------



## djgoldman

Be aware: FIOS installations can be hot. So hot they can damage your TiVo!!! For those unfamiliar, I am talking signal strength, not actual heat.

I have a 6 way splitter and an additional 12db or so of attenuators to get the signal strength down to just under 100% (96% I think now). The tivo signal strength test saturates at 100%. If it is reading 100%, it may really be 200%, 300% or more.

My Roamio appears to have been damaged by the signal strength. Three ccards, many hours on support and finally, a replacement tivo and I am finally back and happy. Both Verizon and TiVo were actually really patient and helpful once I got them but in the end, Verizon says that is normal and TiVo says that kind of signal is crazy. Also note the rental box worked just fine with that hot signal.

One thing I can say for certain is that you don't realize how great TiVo is until you spend a couple of weeks without it (or with a provider's dvr).

Also, if you have a TiVo on FIOS, make sure your signal is less than 100%. No need to go down much but until you are under 100%, you don't know how far over you really are. A couple of attenuators are a lot cheaper than a fried TiVo.


----------

